# My N scale 4x8 bedroom layout



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

Like I mentioned earlier, here's some pictures of the N scale layout I have in my bedroom. Sorry the pictures are so massive, and excuse my photography. I'm pretty terrible at photography.

Overview (yeah, I know, It's pretty basic. I'll do something to it in the future. Suggestions?)









View of the main yard and my complete collection of rolling stock. (I only started this layout in June, so I don't have much)









The only part of the layout with scenery. 









My intermodal train.









And finally, my locomotive collection (Atlas Master CSX U23B, might sell it soon on Ebay, Fox Valley NS ES44AC, Kato Conrail SD70MAC, and Kato Union Pacific SD70ACe)









Feedback would be much appreciated!

-You Know Who


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like you're off to a good start. I like your yard...simple but you're able to do some good switching. Are you planning to do scenery, buildings, signals, and all that?


----------



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

As you can see, I've started the scenery already. There will definitely be buildings in the future. There will be a small town next to the train yard, and maybe a farm or trailer park or something like that. I can only run one train at a time with my DC controller, so signals aren't needed at this point. When I convert to DCC and maybe expand the layout a bit, then I'll think about signals.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

your off to a good start you should check out u-tube for ideas. n scale on a 4x8 gives you some room to work with. i like scenery so i would build mountains, elevation changes etc.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Have you considered some slightly smaller pictures?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

To shrink your pictures put them in Paint.

Start, Programs, Accessories, Paint, Open the file, Image, Stretch/Skew and put 25 in both horizontal and vertical. Save with a new name and post on the forum.


----------

